# Insurance - Best Deals??



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

All,

Just placed the order for my R35 which i should hopefully get at the end of Sept to replace my current E46 M3.....soo excited I cant wait.

Now trying to get the practivcal things sorted out...so....

Can anyone tell me who has provided the best deals for insurance and some rough numbers on prices based on NCD and age etc? 

Cheers
Stevie


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Elephant or Admiral (same company and back end database system) £1800 for me 32, 6 points but only 3 count (3 drop off in December) two years no claims one £1500 shunt in march 08 - will drop massively when points and accident drop off or go over 3 years. Also I only have 1000 excess including £500 voluntary.


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Admiral 4me...£900..10yr NCB..
They were the only competitive quote (along with elephant..as mentioned before same company)


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

£520 with Admiral for 10yrs ncb and 33 yrs old.

PS has anyone else had the survey from Nissan about the car and ownership experience?


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

£1050 from Admiral. 35 years old, 9 years no claims, 3 points.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a whole section dedicated to Insurance. Use that and you will find a lot of helpful information


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive just left directline for taking the piss and im with coop now at £4000
I am 22 with 2 years ncb

The little loop wholes are all gone now such as 12% discount for putting a women on your insurance such as my mother (even though she dont drive it)

Insurance imo is just there so I dont get pulled and car taken off. Last crash I had, I ended up paying myself as they wormed there way out of it with restrictions and so forth.

Sitting in private car park sipping tea and was hit up by a girl learning to drive on her mates lap. Back bumper for a range rover is stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I use competition car insurance - I have 6 points and £1,500 a year includes 4 track days inc. SPA, Nurburgring GP circuit etc - speak to Chris a friends son who works there - great personal service.

Being a member of the GTROC saved me 10% which more than covers the membership yay


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

londongtr said:


> Being a member of the GTROC saved me 10% which more than covers the membership yay


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers all.....got one for £635 with Admiral which i will probably go for i think....seems like a good deal...bit surprised that putting the enemy on there, even with her 3 points, reduced my last quote by nearly £90.

Its funny though....as she is going to be on the insurance she actually believes she might be allowed to drive the car at some point....did make me smile.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

My GF reduced mine insurance by £1300!!! Think renewall time i will look at the specialest for track day cover etc.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> All,
> 
> Just placed the order for my R35 which i should hopefully get at the end of Sept to replace my current E46 M3.....soo excited I cant wait.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome to send me a PM with your contact details and I will call you and see what I can do.

Many thanks

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Insurance
0845-0711234


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am 41 have 9 years no claims bonus, Drive only around 3k miles per annum, zero points and my car is kept in a security controlled garage with 24 hour CCTV monitoring and double access door security (electronic fob). I paid £1610 (up from the equivalent of £820 per annum based on the cost of the first 3 months - as I continued with the insurance I had in place for my 350z roadster, with what was at the time only a very small increase in premium). I am with Bell (same company as Admiral and Elephant) and despite feeling rather gouged they are still the best deal.

A-Plan were a complete waste of time and offered no benefit over compare the market IMHO.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> I am 41 have 9 years no claims bonus, Drive only around 3k miles per annum, zero points and my car is kept in a security controlled garage with 24 hour CCTV monitoring and double access door security (electronic fob). I paid £1610 (up from the equivalent of £820 per annum based on the cost of the first 3 months - as I continued with the insurance I had in place for my 350z roadster, with what was at the time only a very small increase in premium). I am with Bell (same company as Admiral and Elephant) and despite feeling rather gouged they are still the best deal.
> 
> A-Plan were a complete waste of time and offered no benefit over compare the market IMHO.


If your unhappy with the service or premium offered, I am more than happy to have a look at the quotation and see what I can do.

I am on here for feedback good or bad, and if its bad then I can look at improving the service.

Please feel free to give me a call anytime on 0845-0711234 and I will see if I can help.

Kind regards

Dan 
A-Plan


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I just put my order in today on a white black edition  delivery start of october! So excited it's untrue! 

Thought i'd get stuck in to the boring stuff like insurance and got a quote from Admiral as i'm with them at the moment for my Type R (£1500). I'm 26, no points and 3 yrs no claims. 

Started off with just me on the insurance and the quote was about £3000, then added my girlfriend and that reduced it by £500 even though she'd got points and likes to play bumper cars on her way to work (she won't be touching the beast when it arrives!) 

Then i tried an admiral multicar quote and it ended up coming out at £1900 for the GTR which is about £1100 cheaper than my first quote from the same company and actually saved her about £300 over her direct line policy for her Fiat 500. 

Not bad i thought to only be £400 more than for my Type R when the GTR costs about 2.5x more and has about 2.5x more horsies


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyE14 said:


> I am 41 have 9 years no claims bonus, Drive only around 3k miles per annum, zero points and my car is kept in a security controlled garage with 24 hour CCTV monitoring and double access door security (electronic fob). I paid £1610 (up from the equivalent of £820 per annum based on the cost of the first 3 months - as I continued with the insurance I had in place for my 350z roadster, with what was at the time only a very small increase in premium). I am with Bell (same company as Admiral and Elephant) and despite feeling rather gouged they are still the best deal.
> 
> A-Plan were a complete waste of time and offered no benefit over compare the market IMHO.


I pay less (£1150) , parked on the street in east London, similar driver profile , and with Admiral


----------



## DavidKnell (Apr 27, 2005)

Admiral for me - less than £500 for an R32 GTR as part of a multicar insurance. I'm 43, full NCD, no recent accidents, no points.


----------

